
New Social Network Allowing Users to Have Freedom of Speech - kontackt
https://kontackt.co
======
noah-kun
This happens every time someone gets butthurt on a mainstream social site,
it's getting tiring.

So, the site offers "freedom of speech"? Can I go on there and slander someone
or do insider trading? Can I share copyright material against DMCA takedown
notices? With any luck yes and they go to court.

What these folks really want is a place to indoctrinate and coordinate attacks
on marginalized people. Thankfully they usually don't succeed.

Look at the user list--"Admin" and "test123". Check the terms of service--it's
Lorm Ipsum placeholder text.

I'd also poke fun at their unlicensed use of Ricky and Morty giving an...
ungodly gesture (), but hey it's a "free speech" site that means they can rip
off whatever they like... oops, they're at `107.180.41.94`, a GoDaddy shared
hosting service in the US. Moreover, it seems to be registered to a Canadian
or by a Canadian company so hate speech laws are going to be even more
developed there.

~~~
DoreenMichele
"Freedom of speech" is the absolute worst positioning for a chat/social space.
It's practically begging for every "social outcast" to show up and go on some
socially unacceptable screed just to test if they really can say wtf they
want. Then this actively attracts more of the same and it's the perfect recipe
for radicalizing people and actively creating monsters.

------
jascii
And it seems to be down already..

~~~
kontackt
tweaks perfection isnt easy

------
JohnClark1337
I went on a mastodon instance once that was will with people who had been
banned from other social media sites for being 'too far to the left'. It was
pretty entertaining for a while, watching people who were all like-minded
screaming into the void.

------
zepto
“Sign up with Facebook”

~~~
robbya
Or email

